# FreeBSD kernel



## cola (Dec 6, 2010)

I came from linux platform. `uname -a` displays the kernel version of linux. How can I know the kernel verson of FreeBSD?

Can I rebuild the FreeBSD kernel from source again to customize again?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2010)

cola said:
			
		

> I came from linux platform.
> uname -a displays the kernel version of linux.
> How can i know the kernel verson of freebsd?


Guess...

`# uname -a`



> Can i rebuild the freebsd kernel from source again to customize again?


Yes.


----------



## cola (Dec 6, 2010)

Where is the kernel source?
And what would be the command to rebuild it.
I can't find anything in /usr/src.
uname -a shows:

```
FreeBSD localhost.localdomain 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:55:53 UTC 2010     root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```
How is root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC selected.Why is this?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2010)

Handbook: Chapter 8 Configuring the FreeBSD Kernel


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 6, 2010)

Cola, start reading manuals and handbook....
You are spamming forum with totally noobish (or not even noobish) questions...
And comming from Linux is no excuse.... I came from Windows


----------



## Alt (Dec 6, 2010)

cola said:
			
		

> I came from linux platform.





			
				cola said:
			
		

> How can i know the kernel verson of freebsd?


Now you should be happy, you faced greatest difference between this 2 plaforms. FreeBSD does not have *kernel version* :e It have OS version, so you can check it via `uname -a`. 

Goodluck, now you never leave the world of order haha! Just a joke :e

P.S. Check handbook for kernel/world rebuilding manual, its not actually same with linux


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 6, 2010)

First lesson: stop referring to Linux as a reference platform for what FreeBSD should look/work like. It doesn't. It won't.


----------



## richardpl (Dec 6, 2010)

Alt said:
			
		

> Now you should be happy, you faced greatest difference between this 2 plaforms. FreeBSD does not have *kernel version* :e It have OS version, so you can check it via `uname -a`.



OMG, I'm running linux, look at my kernel version:

FreeBSD  9.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT #0 r216198+eca486e: Sun Dec  5 12:18:53 UTC 2010     root@:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/kernel  i386


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Dec 7, 2010)

richardpl said:
			
		

> OMG, I'm running linux, look at my kernel version:
> 
> FreeBSD  9.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT #0 r216198+eca486e: Sun Dec  5 12:18:53 UTC 2010     root@:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/kernel  i386


That's displaying an SVN revision number of src which equates to the OS REVISION not a kernel version, so try again.


----------



## golpemortal (Nov 12, 2012)

Good to know because I was going NUTS trying to figure out kernel version. Yes, I am new to FreeBSD and PCBSD. Dammmm, somehow I can't go back to linux I am stuck with PCBSD and I am loving it.

Once you taste FreeBSD you will never go back.


----------



## arapaima (Nov 12, 2012)

I think by referring to Linux it could make it easier for a total beginner to understand the differences between the systems.
The handbook mentioned above is a good resource for learning common tasks.

Some random links that may help you out:
FreeBSD Quickstart Guide for LinuxÂ® Users (FreeBSD doc)
Linux vs. BSD = No real difference? (FreeBSD forums)
Comparing GNU/Linux and FreeBSD (Free Software Magazine)


----------



## Lorem-Ipsum (Nov 12, 2012)

Have a read ofTHIS

I came from linux and this was the site I found most informative on the differences.


----------



## Speedy (Nov 14, 2012)

Any hope we could stop that GNU/Linux discussion and concentrate on FreeBSD? BTW, it is not linux.
I'm just in process of installing a new box and installing imageindex pulled in tons of unnecessary software including but not limited to CUPS and mplayer. Nothing like this will happen in Gentoo, BTW.


----------



## Sfynx (Nov 15, 2012)

Note that the patch level of an OS release branch is not always accurately displayed when using freebsd-update(8) to update your system, e.g. the current revision of 9.0-RELEASE is 9.0-RELEASE-p4, while [CMD=""]uname -a[/CMD] shows the OS revision when the kernel was last updated, which is 9.0-RELEASE-p3.


----------



## mix_room (Nov 15, 2012)

Speedy said:
			
		

> I'm just in process of installing a new box and installing imageindex pulled in tons of unnecessary software including but not limited to CUPS and mplayer. Nothing like this will happen in Gentoo, BTW.



print/cups is to print, multimedia/mplayer to play movies. Seeing as graphics/imageindex plays videos, and I assume might want to print something it doesn't seem totally unreasonable.
In any case you can compile them from source, configuring settings as desired, which will probably leave out print/cups


----------

